# What ball signals are used with what number of tracks?



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I see that ball signals have two separate lines with balls and I am trying to determine exactly how this signal is used. Is it used just for one track, or is it for two active lines running parallel, or is it used with one main track and a turnout? Just how is this type of signal used?


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m no expert, but looking around a bit, it seems like one use case was for tracks that crossed each other (a diamond junction?) One ball up meant one track was free to proceed, two balls up (or both sides in the case where one side has two balls for easier ID) meant the other track was free to proceed. Here’s what I found:





__





Ball Signal Historical Marker


This BALL SIGNAL was once located at WAUMBEK JUNCTION, a crossing of the Maine Central R.R. and Boston & Maine R.R. in the Town of Jefferson, New Hampshire. (A historical marker located in North Conway in Carroll County, New Hampshire.)



www.hmdb.org





Are you reading the Garden Trains Annual by WRP? They have instructions on how to make one in there. In the article, they also mention tracks crossing as one use case.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, that article got me thinking about that type of signal. If I knew all of the applications, I could see where it would make sense on my layout. I've been wondering as to a good source for the red balls. I believe they should be 1" to 1 1/8' in diameter.


----------

